# Sultry Seafood Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup of butter
1/2 cup of ketchup
1 tblsp worcestershire sauce
1 tblsp crushed onion
1 tblsp tarragon vinegar
1/2 tsp garlic salt
2 tsp hot sauce or salsa de habernaro
1/4 cup of good brandy

Melt the butter in a saucepan. Add the ketchup, worcestershire sauce, onion, vinegar, garlic salt and hot sauce. Simmer for 5 mins. Add the brandy and simmer for 5 more mins. Remove from heat and cool.


----------

